# Which multi-meter?



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Which multi-meter?

I have just been reading a good article on a US forum on what type of multi-meter to carry in the MH for testing 12 volt and in their case 120 volt circuits etc.

I was wondering if people on this forum would be interested in me contacting the original author and asking if I can copy (or plagiarise) and Europeanise it to publish it here?

I ask as I have seen many articles/questions/answer on this forum that relate to simple fixes if the MH owner had a multi-meter to hand, but which one and why that one?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Maplins £6.99 cos it's dirt cheap and duz the job :lol: 
I have 2 8)

EDIT Oh No!! they put the price up :? 
Often discounted tho
http://www.maplin.co.uk/domestic-multimeter-37279


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Fluke, they cost a lot but last a lifetime!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll let you know before I die how long the Maplins one lasts but at £8.99 could probably buy a new one every year :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I'll let you know before I die how long the Maplins one lasts but at £8.99 could probably buy a new one every year :lol:


Had my fluke 77 for over 10 years, dropped it dozens of times, used it on high currents etc, and it still works perfectly.

One on Ebay HERE

There over £250 at RS, sure I paid less than £100 but thats inflation for you!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Butter fingers . Your not washing up for me 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still using a Mk 8 AVO I have had for over 40 years.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Still using a Mk 8 AVO I have had for over 40 years.
> 
> Ray.


If it works why not . The pinnacle of test instruments in it's day. 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Had to change the battery a while ago.
Maybe I had better check it hasn't blown.

Ray.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Still using a Mk 8 AVO I have had for over 40 years.
> 
> Ray.


I still have an Avo 8 myself. I must get it out sometime.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

How about this, beats Maplins price !

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

corkbuoy said:


> How about this, beats Maplins price !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


clearly from the same factory as the yellow Maplin one but with a dedicated battery cover where the Maplin requires a screwdriver to split the case.
I'd say pretty damn good find 8)

MIND it does not include a 9 volt battery and that might cost you more than the cost price with P&P :lol:


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

As an electrical engineer I would recommend a Fluke multi-meter. I have had one for 30 years with no problem.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

hymermick1 said:


> As an electrical engineer I would recommend a Fluke multi-meter. I have had one for 30 years with no problem.


Completely agree for a professional but totally overboard for the average motorhomer tool kit.

OP was about "to carry in the motorhome" would you take a silver canteen of cutlery?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just about any cheapish meter will do the job unless you intend to get down to component level.

How about a good lesson or two in using one properly, but written in plain understandable English and not like a degree course, so those who are not sparkies (moi) can get better (safer) use from them


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll have a go if you like but what one person thinks is degree level stuff another will realise that its very basic.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Kev, excellent idea. I would certainly welcome a lesson or two - in plain english!


David


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The basic instructions that come with it are reasonably good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think as basic as poss Frank, maybe with pictures of dial positions, and where to place the probes for testing.

I can manage to test for volts AC and DC , but not much more, knowing how to check resistance etc might be very useful.

Also some have dial and others have digital meters.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> knowing how to check resistance etc might be very useful.


To check resistance on most multimeters:-

Leave the meter probes in the same place as if measuring volts.
Turn control dial to the lowest resistance range.
Touch the test probes together and check for a reading of 0 ohms ie no resistance or shirt circuit.
To check a fuse touch one probe either side of the fuse, a good one will read 0 ohms, a blown one will read infinity or open circuit.
To check a heating element, first turn off all power and disconnect the element, place one probe on each element connection (it does not matter which way round) and look for a low but not zero reading. A truma hot water element typically reads 50 - 60 ohms depending on wattage.

Trevor


----------

